# مساعد في الـ mach3 ..



## I-7lo (20 يونيو 2012)

『° » الٰسٓلاَمّ عٓلٰيَكّمٓ وُرَحّمٰةَ الله وُبٓرَكٰاّتٰهَ « 』 

اخواني الكرام انا قمت بتباع الشرح علي هذا الرابط للاسف لا استطيع وضع الرابط لكن اسم الموضوع هو 
( طريقة ظبط المحاور في برنامج ) 
وهو لضبط المحاور واعطاني نتيجه اكثر من رائعه لكن 
قلت سرعة المواطير للمحورين x y بعد ضبطهم 

اصبحة سرعتهم قليله جد ولا اعرف السبب ..

ارجو ان يكون هناك حل وجزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## I-7lo (20 يونيو 2012)

ضابط برنامج الماك ٣ علي mm's لكن لا يعطيني قياسات صحيحه 
افتح البرنامج علي الشاشه الرئيسيه واذهب الي خيار settings alt6
ومن الخيار اسفل الشاشه جهة اليسار اضغط علي set steps per unit
يفتح لي مربع حوار اكتب في قيمة ١٠ ملم تعطيني الماكينه ١٢٠ ملم علي الورقه ؟؟
ولما ادخل القيمه لضبط قياس المحور يجبرني البرنامج بخفظ سرعة المواطير !! 

هل هناك حل لضبط قياسات المكينه علي الملم ؟؟ 

وجزاكم الله خير ..


----------



## I-7lo (20 يونيو 2012)

اتمنا احصل مساعده ..


----------



## الزير911 (20 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم هل تريد زبدة الاجابات جميعها ادخل على motor tuning وبداء بوضع الارقام وسوف تحصل على مبتغال ماهي نوع الحركه المستخدمه براغي مسننه ام جريده ام جنازير
؟


----------



## I-7lo (20 يونيو 2012)

『° » وُعٓلٰيَكّمٓ الٰسٓلاَمّ وُرَحّمٰةَ الله وُبٓرَكٰاّتٰهَ « 』 

اسعدني تواجدك بالموضوع اخي الكريم .. 
استخدم براغي .. 
بالنسبه لقائمة ( motor tuning ) تم ضبطها علي ٨٠ اوتماتكي من البرنامج حينا ادخلت 
قياس الخط الناتج علي الورقه لضبط المحاور .. 
هل اقوم بزيادة هذا العدد لانه قبل الضبط كان العدد ٢٠٠٠ وهل 
اذا قمت بزيادت العدد سوف يتغير ضبط المحور وتختلف القياسات ؟؟ 
ام لن تتغير فقط تتغير سرعة الماطور ؟؟ 

وشكرا لك ..


----------



## I-7lo (21 يونيو 2012)

غريبه مافي اي مساعده ؟؟ ..


----------



## I-7lo (22 يونيو 2012)

شكرا الك ( الزير ) .. 
تم حل المشكله ..


----------

